# Got a Job Today!!!!!



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

Got a job today!!! :yay I'm very happy with this position because the job matches my interest and past experiences. 

I've been looking for a job very long and it was very stressful especially after I graduated from school last December. I've been anxious and depressed during job search and I even had a suicidal ideation at some point. 

Now I'm very much looking forward to starting a new life! :banana


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Great news. Good luck with the new job. :banana


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

That's wonderful news! I hope you are feeling very positive right now! :clap


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad you found something you like!

Congratulations! :yay :clap


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats on the job!! That's awesome! opcorn


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

That's great !!! keep us posted


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

Yay! Im happy for you. Youre lucky to find a job that you love, especially after what youve endured to finally get there. Thats news!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

That's so great, ACAC!! I'm so happy for you. :yay


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations!! :banana that is awesome!


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Outstanding! :yay Congrat's! :yay And to be in a field you like too!! Double Neat! Woo-hoo!! :boogie :evil :boogie 

8) 8) 8)


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh congratulations!!


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks everybody. Actually, the day after I was told I got a position, the prospective employer told me that they had not officially offered me a job yet. So I had to wait for one more week for a definite offer. It's a state agency and a lot of bureaucracy is going on there... 

Anyway, I was officially offered a job today. I feel like I was holding my breath for a week.


----------

